# Possible new furnace for sale



## Noxx (Apr 3, 2013)

I built this for a client recently. It generated some interest locally, and now I would like to know if any fellow Forum members would have interest in this propane furnace as well.

It melts gold & silver very quickly. It is an efficient furnace that uses little propane and the burner is 100% adjustable. This is not the typical eBay furnace, it uses only industrial grade components. The refractory wall is rated at 3100F and the ceramic blanket at 2400F. The walls remain warm even when it's red hot inside. 

Prototype shown:






Key elements are:
*Quick Melts
*Efficient: Uses less propane than other furnaces
*Easy to operate
*100% Flame control
*Easy to move around the shop
*100% Modular

The final furnace may differ slightly but the specs will remain the same. I'm still working on the pricing. It is built to order.

Please do not hesitate to share your questions & opinions.


----------



## srlaulis (Apr 3, 2013)

PM me a price when you come up with one please.


----------



## Dawg (Apr 3, 2013)

I'm Very Interested


----------



## jimdoc (Apr 3, 2013)

Noxx,
I think you got cut off on this sentence before the picture;
"Capacity is a ....."

Jim


----------



## glondor (Apr 3, 2013)

I am interested as well.


----------



## Auful (Apr 3, 2013)

Me too! It looks nice!


----------



## glorycloud (Apr 3, 2013)

Looks interesting Noxx.


----------



## rewalston (Apr 3, 2013)

I'm interested as well.


----------



## Platdigger (Apr 4, 2013)

I think you may as well start the bidding Noxx... 8)


----------



## mls26cwru (Apr 4, 2013)

I am also interested. Do you have a price in mind? PM me


----------



## butcher (Apr 4, 2013)

Just curious how much gold was spilled onto the refractory?
:lol:


----------



## Noxx (Apr 5, 2013)

Hello!

Thank you everyone for your interest. I'm thinking of having two purchase options.

1. You will get a complete setup, ready to use (except for the propane tank which you will have to provide).
This means that what is included with the furnace is:
-A burner with proper hoses and a regulator
-A stir rod handle with graphite rods
-Crucible thongs
-A #8 crucible
-An instruction manual
-A pair of gloves
-An ingot mold

2. Is the furnace alone with or without a burner. 

The furnace can accommodate up to a #10 crucible, however I recommend using a #8 or #6. 

A #8 crucible has the following specs (Bilge shape):

Top OD: 6" (15.24cm)
Bottom OD: 4.5" (11.43cm)
Bilge DIA: 6" (15.24cm)
Overall height: 7.25" (18.415cm)
Wall Thickness: 0.625" (1.588cm)
LBS Al: 8.7lbs (3.946kg)
LBS Brass: 26.5lbs (12.02kg)


----------



## Noxx (Apr 5, 2013)

The lid mechanism lifts the lid while you rotate it.


----------



## FrugalRefiner (Apr 5, 2013)

You are a born salesman Noxx! :lol: 

First you planted the seed and asked if there was any interest. 8) 

Now you've teased us with more details and photos. It looks great! :lol: 

Now for the million dollar question, is it going to be a million dollars?  

Do you have an idea of the price yet?

Dave


----------



## moose7802 (Nov 19, 2013)

Are these still for sale? I'm interested and would like to know a rough price?

Thanks
Tyler


----------



## gold4mike (Nov 20, 2013)

I can't believe I missed this post.

I'm interested too!!


----------



## Captobvious (Dec 26, 2013)

definitely interested, have you thought up a price by chance?


----------



## necromancer (Dec 27, 2013)

The big question is:

Can I pay with gold. LOL


----------



## mrsanders02 (Feb 20, 2014)

Hey, what ever happened here? 
Was a price ever decided on ?
Are these for sale ?
If not is there somewhere we can get info on the components needed to build one?
It looks great !


----------

